# Borat. All you need to know about Kazakhstan



## Baron (Dec 8, 2018)

Do you know something else about this country except Borat?


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 8, 2018)

It's a great example for brainwashed Ukrainians how beneficial is to be Russia's friend  (since USSR collapse in 1991) without losing the independence. Kazacks are just lucky people to have a wise patriot for a president Mr. Nazyrbayev.


----------



## sparky (Dec 8, 2018)

Jingoism 101?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

Baron said:


> Do you know something else about this country except Borat?


Very nice!


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Borat's played by a Jew named Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


>




Borat's probably just another Jewish inspired "Dumb Polak joke" because Borat speaks Polish phrases in the movie.

But, you agree with that, because you're a "Dumb Polak joke", yourself.

Jews, you save them for 1,000 years, and all they do is hate you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Baron said:


> Do you know something else about this country except Borat?



Isn't Kazakhstan a reliable ally of Russia in the Eurasian Customs Union?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



How many Polacks does it take to screw in a lightbulb? 

5

One to stand on the stool and grab the lightbulb, and four to pick up each leg and rotate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Forget about Kazakhs & Borat as "Dumb"
How many dumb Jews does it take to figure out which country did the Holocaust?

Sacha Baron Cohen (Borat) and his 14 million + other "Jewish ilk" concluded that Poland did the Holocaust, and Polish were worse than the Nazis.

Which is why they, including Borat make a mockery of Poland & Polish left & right.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Forget about Kazakhs & Borat as "Dumb"
> How many dumb Jews does it take to figure out which country did the Holocaust?
> 
> Sacha Baron Cohen (Borat) and his 14 million + other "Jewish ilk" concluded that Poland did the Holocaust, and Polish were worse than the Nazis.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2018)

I think I wanna watch "Schindler's list" today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I think I wanna watch "Schindler's list" today.



Borat isn't the only anti-Polish film by Jews, Schindler's List is another, there's the Big Lebowski, and many other "Smaller films too"

Germans got off easy.

On the other hand the Jews will keep using their "Borat" to mock the people who didn't do the Holocaust, whether Borat is a Pole, or a Kazakh.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2018)

I like George M. Cohen better.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


>



At least pollacks hate muslims too I guess. They'll be more of a bulwark than the frogs and limies.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Good for them. You do know the people in that gif are not Muslims, correct?


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Yes, they're hindu...

and I know all mooselimbs aren't bombers, I just have to tweek moonbats.

In fact muslim sihks are reliable allies.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

Borat national Hero in Kazakhstan

Make big Hollywood Star......very nice


----------



## Baron (Dec 8, 2018)

Sorry guys, but most of Western people associate Kazahstan with Borat movie


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

Baron said:


> Sorry guys, but most of Western people associate Kazahstan with Borat movie


It was a documentary

What is inaccurate?


----------



## Litwin (Dec 13, 2018)

*Kazakhstan Banned Documentary - Zhanaozen Massacre - Dictatorship of Nazarbayev*


----------



## xyz (Feb 21, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's the old name of a club/pub/coffee house in Prague.

I actually found an old flyer to a concert there online.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2019)

Borat is a documentary


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 21, 2019)

Borat was a love God who was chasing his dream to America. He was going to bang Pamela Anderson and have a love explosion on her and was willing to risk his clock radio to do it. Now that's an immigrant.


----------

